# scrollbar-y:hidden funktioniert nicht bei Frames



## schildurs (2. April 2005)

Auf einer Page, die ich bearbeite, habe ich drei Frames übereinander oben, mitte , unten.

Im Mittleren Frame ist nur der vertikalen Scrollbalken erwünscht, nicht aber der horizontale. Wenn der vertikale Balken erscheint soll nicht gleich auch der horizontale erscheinen.

(Beispiel auf der Page "www.bellary.ch") 

<body style="scrolling-y:hidden;"> entfernt den horizontalen Scrollbalken, wenn man den Frame separat mit dem IE lädt, aber im Frame bleibt stur und sinnlos der horizontale Scrollbalken, der sich auch nur ganz wenig schieben lässt.

Wer weiss was? :
Danke im Voraus
schildurs


----------



## Maik (2. April 2005)

Hallo,

überprüfe die folgenden Angaben für die Seite, die in dem mittleren Frame angezeigt wird.

CSS-Code:

```
body { margin: 0; padding: 0; }
```
HTML-Code:

```
<body topmargin="0" leftmargin="0" marginheigth="0" marginwidth="0">
```

greez, maik.l


----------



## schildurs (2. April 2005)

Danke maik.l

Ich habe dein Muster <body topmargin="0" leftmargin="0" marginheigth="0" marginwidth="0">
eingebaut, trotzdem hat sich nichts geändert. Der sentkrechte Scrollbar reduziert irgendwie die Breite des Frames, dadurch erscheint der horizontale Scrollbar, mit dem man den Frame um diese Scrollbarbreite hin und her schieben kann.


----------



## Maik (2. April 2005)

Müsste es nicht korrekterweise *overflow-x: hidden;* für die horizontale und *overflow-y: hidden;* für die vertikale Scrollbar lauten ...  ;-]

CSS-Code:

```
body { overflow-x: hidden; }
```
HTML-Code:

```
<body style="overflow-x: hidden;">
```

[ editpost ] 

Sollte dieser Tipp auch nicht weiterhelfen, dann poste mal den kompletten Source-Code ( Frame-Set und Seite ), damit wir die Eigenschaften des Frame-Sets und der Frame-Seite einsehen und überprüfen können. Blinde Ferndiagnosen sind nicht meine Stärke und auch alles andere als effizient. 

Thanx, maik.l


----------



## Gumbo (2. April 2005)

Laut den W3C-Empfehlungen zu CSS existert die Eigenschaft overflow-x und overflow-y erst ab Level 3 und wird somit noch nicht von vielen Browsern unterstützt. Meines Wissens unterstützt nur der Internet Explorer ab Version 5.0, Firefox 1.1 und Mozilla 1.8a4 und höher diese CSS-Eigenschaften.


----------



## Maik (2. April 2005)

Hier noch ein interessanter Querverweis zur Webmaster-FAQ Wie kann ich nur einen Scrollbalken anzeigen lassen?.


----------



## schildurs (3. April 2005)

Danke vorerst an alle, die sich bemüht haben.

overflow-x:hidden und overvlow-y:hidden scheinen nur im Window zu funktionieren, nicht aber in Frames, aber ich lasse mich da gerne belehren. (n.b. meine IE Version ist 6.0)

Bei "http://aktuell.de.selfhtml.org/tippstricks/html/scrollbalken/" ist ein Beitrag zum selben Thema. Auch dort funktioniert's nicht. Wenn man dort den rechten Frame genügend zusammenschiebt erscheint auch da der Scrollbalken.

Aber ich weiss dass es eine Lösung gibt, kann sie aber im Moment nicht finden.

Wer hilft mit?   Gruss  Urs


----------



## schildurs (3. April 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen

Ganz zufällich bin ich bei gulli.borad.com auf die Lösung gestossen, das dürfte für alle interessant sein, die sich mit diesem Problem schon befasst haben. 

Dort steht nämlich:

_*Original geschrieben von ste[phantom] 

hast du den doctype auch richtig angegeben?   code:

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN"
   ?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

das kann wunder wirken*_

...... und das wirkt oft auch Wunder.

Alles läuft nun wie geschmiert, aber drauf zu kommen war nicht ganz einfach.

Besten Dank und Gruss an alle

schildurs


----------

